# Escalante is roosting!



## Crazy Nate (Aug 29, 2008)

What does that mean?


----------



## stonefly (Feb 23, 2007)

*My limited research says... Pretty chill WW, kick ass scenery and...*

Slot canyon paradise. Wish I had enough time to hit this one next week. Some day. To the original poster... Please PM me if this is a run you know a bunch about. Would like to glean some beta from you for a futre visit. Thank you.
Dave


----------



## stonefly (Feb 23, 2007)

*Or is it the Creek???*

Think it may hold at runnable for a week or so, if that is what you are referring to? Heading south for business and planning on dawdling for some pleasure. Thanks
Dave


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

What does the fin look like? Did you actually run it?


----------



## kennyv (Jan 4, 2009)

alberto:

I assume you mean escalante creek. What was the level at 57 chevy? Anyone boating tomorrow? It's supposed to rain, but that could be a good thing.

kenny


----------



## farmervanny (Apr 22, 2005)

So can we get some back up here..whats the deal... I have the next three days free and an itch for some oh so nice early season creeking.


----------



## Awoody (Nov 15, 2006)

If this is in fact the case, would any ft rangers want to rally tomorrow and come back Tuesday evening?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Only a 500 cfs difference between delta and grand junction, seems like it will be low (or not Janney flow per Ian)


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

A-ho, hollar. If it so let's go tomorrow. Left you a message tonight. Call me back. Can meet you there by 11.


----------



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

Can anyone else confirm its running? I'm in for tonight-tomorrow if it is.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

gotta be low if it is running i would guess by looking at the delta and GJ flows....
temps dropped today also...


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Woody you are slacking big time. B.E. gauge Reading 106 this is above the other drainages that practically double it by the time it reachs the goods. I bet escalante is indeed roosting


----------



## Crazy Nate (Aug 29, 2008)

Local source said it was running medium low two days ago when they were in there.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Crazy Nate said:


> Local source said it was running medium low two days ago when they were in there.


Is your local source a rock?


----------



## jasons (Sep 29, 2006)

*Escalant nay*

Escalante is not running. Fin is sticking way out. I drove up on the north end of the plateau. There is minimal snow left above 8000 feet and the dirt road was bone dry at 7500'.

Maybe we will get lucky this weekend. Temps are ramping up for the weekend to 84 degrees on Saturday. Maybe we will get one weekend if all the remaining snow goes.

Jason


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks for the reliable info Jason. It would be great to get a visual late in the week to plan for the weekend (hint, hint Junction boaters).


----------



## Dwave (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks for the beta Jason. i'm definitely in for a mission anytime wed-sunday so please give up some beta about it. driving from Durango.

cheers


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

Columbine Pass snotel still reports approx. 13 inches of SWE. With the forecast of mid-seventies in Delta and above/barely freezing temps at night Weds-Sat, I gotta think it will be running this weekend if it is going to run at all this year. I am planning on going for Sat and some early am gorge laps on Sun. Fingers crossed!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Hell yes get some boys. Pretty sad more buzzards aren't stoked to at least paddle..


----------



## hartle (May 8, 2006)

its good quick Denver get in your cars


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

So is this is what the Escalante reporting has finally deteriorated to? Weak. Thanks for a real update Jason.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

HOTZE I CANT BELIEVE YOU ARE A PRO, I AM SO MUCH BETTER THAN YOU.


----------



## jasons (Sep 29, 2006)

Sure thing. I am around Wednesday, but not to sure it will be flowing. Maybe Friday. Thursday I have to work. Probably going to be there Saturday/Sunday.



Dwave said:


> thanks for the beta Jason. i'm definitely in for a mission anytime wed-sunday so please give up some beta about it. driving from Durango.
> 
> cheers


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

Stupid work. Everyday through Sunday at least. I may be able to get up there early next week of anyone else is game and it is going.


----------



## kennyv (Jan 4, 2009)

So, was Alberto just trying to get someone to drive over and scout the level (and get sandbagged)? If so, that's really lame. Just wondering. 

st2eelpot and all else: I'm off thursday and friday.


----------



## kennyv (Jan 4, 2009)

and HUGE thanks to JasonS!


----------



## jasons (Sep 29, 2006)

I'll be in Grand Junction all next week. Should be around after work to boat. Just give me some heads up. 97o9ol56two6.


----------



## Crazy Nate (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm free next week Tuesday-Friday and will be headed that way if it's running. I'll probably bring JD...if he's been taking his medications...


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

They don't make meds strong enough for me to go anywhere with you


----------



## pbell (Oct 23, 2008)

If it's running I'm headed out from Denver Mon/Tues. Keep us posted on the flow.

Pete


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Lacking a visual, is anyone into wild speculation? Temperatures have stayed fairly warm through the week, it's going to get to 80 tomorrow, but the Gunnison has only risen very moderately throughout the week. I'm guessing it's running, but pretty low?


----------



## hartle (May 8, 2006)

you dont know till you go


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

I am into wild speculation. Here's what I got:

The difference between yesterday's peaks on the Gunnision at Delta and Grand Junction was 600 cfs. Escalante is one of the larger tribs in this section, maybe 200+ cfs. But remember that this peak is snowmelt from the day before yesterday.

The Columbine snotel site (9400 feet on the Uncompagre Plateau) still has 10 inches of water and it only got down to 36 degrees last night. Should be warmer today, tonight and tomorrow.

All the other gauges on the west slope have been slowly rising with less of a fall last night with the warmer temps.

Ian will probably chime in with his R-squared regression pretty soon here.

So...my guess is low side of medium for this weekend, which is better than not boating in my book, so we are planning on heading out early tomorrow morning barring a really bad report. Still, a visual would be nice...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Should be a report by tonight, jason is going this evening. Jmack, no valliceto warm up action?


----------



## ricoswagga (Mar 30, 2009)

A visual would be prime, we're hanging on the fence right now...


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

quite being pussies, its march its going to be low, but it's running so get er done. dont waste the little water you boys got


----------



## boofyak (May 30, 2005)

Jmack, I gotta crew going too. See ya there Should be some good southeastern style boofin'


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm Going. Leaving Dgo in about an hour. It is going to be fine.


----------



## jasons (Sep 29, 2006)

*level*

The fin was sticking out about 6" at 5:15pm. I talked to some boaters camping there who said earlier in the day the fin was barely sticking out. So maybe flows are higher in the am.

I'd attach a pic of the fin, but can't do attachments from phones on this site.


----------



## kennyv (Jan 4, 2009)

HUGE thanks for the level updates. Let's get some. Anyone boating next week?


----------



## durangotang (Jun 9, 2009)

the fin on 57 was covered this morning


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

And it was so good.


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

Fin was covered in the AM. Good times had by all. Low side of Prime.


----------



## Crazy Nate (Aug 29, 2008)

Anybody still got eyes on it? Any water in there? Got a couple of days off the end of the week. If its running I'd head that way if anybody is interested.


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

If it's still running, I am game for Thursday. 

PM me if anyone else is willing to go over there. I'm optimistic the temps haven't killed it though. Any thoughts on that from someone more knowledgable? (crossing fingers).


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Can't you read? You don't know until you go, bro.

Don't know that I'm more knowledgeable, but if I had to guess, I'd say it would be running an a minimum level (or what Leif probably calls high water) Thurs & Fri. That's just based on looking at changes in snowpack at the Columbine snotel site and what I observed in actual water and temps this past weekend and the forecast for Weds & Thurs. 

Btw, the snotel gauge actually went up a tad yesterday. If it was actually cold enough to lay down some lower elevation snow, that might help your cause.


----------



## Crazy Nate (Aug 29, 2008)

Temps have almost killed it...or it's just tapped out...Kevin is right...I agree...it'll prolly be low...unless it's hot today...and tomorrow...then high side of low...I'll prolly go...I know bank isn't busy...JD doesn't really work...prolly decide tomorrow...

Just was itching for some ... Somebody had to do it...


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

We ran it yesterday afternoon. It was extremely0 low. However everything went with the exception of Leap of Faith, Rib Ripper and the falls. here is the fin.


----------



## Crazy Nate (Aug 29, 2008)

So everything went but nothing...anybody getting eyes on it today?


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Crazy Nate said:


> So everything went but nothing...anybody getting eyes on it today?


Why don't you go out there and report back with hourly updates of the level.


----------



## Crazy Nate (Aug 29, 2008)

Good idea! On my way! I'd invite you but i know how busy your spread sheets keep you.


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

I may go up tomorrow since I have the day off. Anyone else game? PM me if so.


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

st2eelpot did you go today?


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

I did not go up today. When I awoke in Denver there was frost on the ground and it was in the mid-30s, so I guessed the lows last night were below freezing at that drainage.


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Hoping to go back this weekend. This is an older video but the moves are the same. I like the current pic of escalante of the dude given' the falls. It's time to boat. It will be gone quickly.

POV camera on Escalante Creek. 20 miles south of Grand Junction, Colorado on Vimeo


----------



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks like 80's in GJ monday/tuesday. Planning to camp out that way Monday night, and run laps Tuesday. Anyone else going to be out there?


----------

